# >> AIR LIFT B5 A4/S4 Quattro 30% Off at BAG RIDERS <<



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

​

The holiday season is nearly upon us and Bag Riders is pleased to bring you the best B5 Audi deal ever. We need to clear out some of our inventory so these Air Lift B5 kits have to go..

*- Get 30% Off ($600.00) the Front and Rear struts when you buy a Full Kit.

- Get 20% Off ($200.00) the Front and/or Rear struts when you buy them separately. 

- Did we mention FREE SHIPPING?*

*You must select Air Lift front and rear struts to qualify for the $600.00 off.

[ Sale runs until Saturday, December 31th ]

Have questions?? Send us a PM! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## SIMPLE_JOHN (Apr 21, 2010)

For MK6 how much?


----------



## VirginiaBeachA4 (Mar 15, 2009)

Damn I wish I had money.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

SIMPLE_JOHN said:


> For MK6 how much?


Check our site for MK6 Full Kit prices. It depends on what struts, management, and any other options you choose.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

We still have a few of these on the shelf


----------



## VirginiaBeachA4 (Mar 15, 2009)

Damn it will!! No money! You're teasing me!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

VirginiaBeachA4 said:


> Damn it will!! No money! You're teasing me!


:laugh:


----------



## msheehan (Jan 28, 2011)

any way can extend the sale for a week?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

PM'd


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Still have more of these on the shelf... Grab a set


----------



## Sobayb6 (Sep 10, 2011)

we need 200 off the b6 struts not b5 lol


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

We do have a few of those on the shelf. PM me


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

These deals are ending soon!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

Only a few more days!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

This deal is ABOUT TO END


----------



## CrAZY_EuRo (Mar 5, 2009)

when will u have deals like this on b5 stuff again?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

CrAZY_EuRo said:


> when will u have deals like this on b5 stuff again?


PM'ed


----------



## ymracinginc (Jun 3, 2007)

CrAZY_EuRo said:


> when will u have deals like this on b5 stuff again?


^ again


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

ymracinginc said:


> ^ again


PM'ed


----------

